# Aerospace scrap I'm about to begin processing.



## Jimmi (Dec 8, 2012)

This is some scrap it I just picked up. The pins look great and the boards are awesome. But I'm going to have a lot of solder mask to deal with. Any suggestions on what to do about the mask besides scrubbing each board in sodium hydroxide?


----------



## Jimmi (Dec 8, 2012)

First batch of pins. And away we go... oh and doesn't the fume hood look nice all cleaned up?


----------



## Smack (Dec 8, 2012)

Dang Jimmi, the fumes look way thick there, hope your at least wearing a respirator. :lol:


----------



## Jimmi (Dec 9, 2012)

Well darn it I posted the blurrier picture of the 2 it's actually not that fumey in there. The plexiglass door is down for the fume hood. With the glare from the interior light it makes the photograph look a little blurry.

The twin duct fans above the carbon scrubbers do a great job of keeping the air moving through the hood.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 9, 2012)

Jimmi be aware that the carbon filters wont work for too long and will soon be fairly useless in scrubbing your fumes, if you don't have another fume scrubber in your system make sure your venting outside and away from neighbours, cars, pets and your home.


----------



## Jimmi (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for your concern Nickv. Everything is vented out and away from me the lab and everything else. The scrubbers are there more to grab any precious metal particulates. Although these are supposedly able to capture Nox fumes as well.


----------



## bling (Dec 19, 2012)

Clean the lens on that cam.... :shock:


----------

